# Should i get Dobusto no Mori e+?



## SodaDog (Aug 15, 2012)

For some reason, i always wanted to play the E+ version of animal crossing.
but the main problem is, i don't understand japanese!
Also, i don't know if my european wii would be able to play it, if it didn't i would
have to use some of my money to get me a japanese gamecube!

So, with the extra features of the E version of animal crossing for gamecube, abelt japanese,

Should i get it?

comment below.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Aug 15, 2012)

You would need a Japanese GCN / Japanese Wii to play it. Both are region locked. I suggest maybe a used Japanese GCN, those might be cheap. I dunno, maybe not since you don't understand Japanese.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

or you could you know, install some homebrew on your Wii to break the region lock. But that poses some risks; internal console damage, not being able to send it in to get repaired.

It's cheaper, but it's also hacking. But it'll make it so you can play imported games. I'm not advising it, but the option is there is you're desperate.

If you don't understand how to read Japanese then I wouldn't bother with doing anything. Watch a Let's Play on youtube or something. It's not the same as playing, but it'll save you money you could save up for something worthwhile.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 16, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, i have learnt most of the katakana and hiragana and also, i could set to how fluent am i in Japanese!
Ok. i will try and either find a japanese gamecube in which i am also collecting the E-Reader Cards.

Thanks for your decision guys and gals; i will find them on Ebay.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 16, 2012)

You can also use Action Replay/Freeloader on the Gamecube. It allows you to play US and Japanese games on your European console. I used AR to play the US version of Soul Calibur II.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 16, 2012)

How? can you give me a quick tutorial? a good idea; it's cheaper!


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 28, 2012)

You should if you can, it's the better GCN Animal Crossing.


----------



## Resetti. (Sep 2, 2012)

**pops up**

Well, It's better than the GC version and *Doubutsu No Mori* (the N64 original). If you don't know Japanese, there are some English patches. I can reccomend you to play it on an emulator (I say, if you don't know Japanese, there are English patches), but it isn't too hard to play *Animal Crossing* in Japanese, seeing that talking with people isn't too important. You can just buy a Japanese GC (it's cheap) and *Doubutsu no Mori e+*. Just...

*SCRAM!*

**burrows back**


----------

